

Sending Email from EC2 - marktangotango

What do you do to send email from EC2 instances? What are your thoughts on Amazon SES (Simple Email Service)?  If you use an external service, which one? How hard is it to configure sending email to an external SMTP server?
======
lsiunsuex
The limit for SES is 10,000 per 24 hours as dirktheman said; you can request
more but I haven't needed to yet so I don't know what that entails.

We use sendy.co - it's software you install on your own server (EC2 in your
case, I use Rackspace), configure it to use SES and off you go.

I have since gone so far as to code my transactional emails (new user signed
up, etc...) to use SES with their PHP samples - It was easy.

I like SES and Sendy so far; we've been using it for a few months now with no
problems. Hell of a lot better then trying to code an email campaign system
myself and after the initial $60 for Sendy, your just paying the email fee for
SES which is so low its negligible.

------
dirktheman
What kind of emails are you going to send? If they're just transactional
emails or a reasonable amount (I believe it's 10,000 per 24 hours when you're
starting out with SES, not entirely sure though!) of mass marketing emails
it's fine. Inexpensive, pretty easy to set up and deliverability is fine so
far.

~~~
Nizumzen
Yep. SES has been brilliant for me so far, especially when you take into
account the price.

------
asselinpaul
I use [http://mandrill.com/](http://mandrill.com/) . No problem with it yet
and it's quite generous in terms of free allowance.

------
palidanx
I use sendgrid.com to send e-mail from my ec2 instances.

